# Freezing Bell Peppers



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've just met a lady that says she puts her bell pepper in a freezer bag and fills it with water. According to her, when she thaws it out it's just like fresh. Anyone else ever done this?


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

I do it all the time.
Chop 'em up and pop them in baggies and toss 'em in the freezer.
They last forever and work great for soups and sauces!!

I watch for the bruised ones to be marked down in the grocery store and buy them in big bags.

Cheapy cheapy!!:nanner:clap:


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

We have had two incredible years for growing peppers. I also watch for deals on older peppers in Meijer's produce section when mine are gone. For a few years I have been freezing peppers and onions, sliced and chopped, and spread them on sheet cake pans and put into freezer bags. It is a time and money saver.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have always chopped peppers & froze them in freezer bags, sometimes I cut them in julienne strips for stir fry's after I take them out of the freezer but I have never added water to the bags.
Seems like that would just make them soggier? I guess I would try it with just a few peppers, wait a few days & thaw them out. If you like how they turn out will you let us know?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I have frozen them whole after cleaning them for stuffed peppers before. Never added water to the bag. Just freeze the peppers in the ways they are going to be used ( whole,sliced,chopped, etc)


----------



## JulieBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

I do this every year and, in fact, just diced a bushel this week. One year I had a ton of poblanos and after dealing with so many peppers I just flat ran out of steam, so I just cored them, threw them in bags, and put them in the freezer. A year or so later they made fantastic stuffed peppers. I have never added water to the bags.

Today my fingernails are orange from dicing all those peppers last night, but when red bell peppers are $3.99 each in the wintertime, who cares?


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

What a timely thread for me.  I have six huge bell peppers and several pounds of little sweet peppers (all from Sam's) left from the spread at DD's wedding Saturday.

Also have other fruits & vegs & cheese & etc....will be a busy few days preserving what I can. We'll be cooking, dehydrating & freezing some as well as eating up what we can.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know why adding water would help. I did clean up 15 pounds of bell peppers I got at the store Friday night. They were in the clearance section since some had bruises. They will store great in the freezer for later use.

But since I still have some of the peppers I kept for use this week, I might freeze a small batch with water and report back.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

I forgot to add, I don't put water in mine. I would think they would take longer to thaw that way.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We don`t put them in water, but do cut them up and freeze them. They taste just fine, and work great. >Thanks Marc


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the point behind the water is to avoid freezer burn or picking up off flavors. 

But I'm one to chop, slice, or freeze whole and throw them in a ziploc, too. They're too floppy after that for a salad, but they're wonderful for cooking.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

The water minimizes oxidation which destroys Vitamin C. Same with freezing them whole.


----------

